

The Thermodynamic Theory of Ecology - digital55
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140903-the-thermodynamic-theory-of-ecology/

======
willpearse
I'm an ecologist: if you're really interested in this, his book
([http://www.amazon.com/Maximum-Entropy-Ecology-
Distribution-E...](http://www.amazon.com/Maximum-Entropy-Ecology-Distribution-
Energetics/dp/0199593426/)) gives a good background to (macro)ecology and
works through the maths involved in this.

